# Self drive 3.5 ton horsebox hire Glasgow/Renfrewshire areas.



## meganzac (31 October 2014)

Hi , looking for some response to whether there would be demand for self drive horsebox hire in the Glasgow, Renfrewshire areas.Many thanks.


----------



## wills_91 (31 October 2014)

I'm in Dunoon I think it would be good.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (31 October 2014)

if you were further east (Lanark) I would jump at it!


----------



## vera123 (31 October 2014)

I'm in Glasgow renfrewshire would Def be interested


----------



## atropa (14 November 2014)

Yes, definitely. There was a girl who rented her horsebox out to us a few times last summer and it was fab. Unfortunately she moved to England and we've not found anything similar since.


----------



## oliveoylloveshossies (18 November 2014)

I would be very interested and lots of the girls at my yard would be too x


----------

